
Quantum Physicists “Hold” Individual Atoms in Place for First Time - kimhindart
https://futurism.com/quantum-physicists-hold-atoms-in-place
======
gus_massa
They use lasers to hold Rubidium atoms, that's very common so ignore the "for
Fist Time" part of the title. It is also common to hold many atoms at the same
time.

I'm not an expert in this field, so it's difficult to be sure what is exactly
the interesting part here, but the title of the press article is very bad.

I guess that the original part is that they can control the lasers to make the
trapped atoms get closer and colide. I guess when the beams of the laser traps
are too close, they interact in weird ways and the atoms escape most of the
time.

Also, every "Physicist" is a "Quantum Physicist". To be more precise, Quantum
Mechanics is used almost everywhere, so people use finer classification. For
example, Solid State Physics use also a lot of QM but they don't call
themselves "Quantum Physicist", Molecular Physics use also a lot of QM but
they don't call themselves "Quantum Physicist", ...

